# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Binding ComboBox to XML data.  Having a problem.

## kender_a

Folks,

I was able to bind my ComboBox to an XML file, but theres a small cosmetic problem.  The data in the XML file looks like this:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<Options>
  <BaudRates>
    <BaudRate>4800</BaudRate>
    <BaudRate>9600</BaudRate>
    <BaudRate>19200</BaudRate>
  </BaudRates>
</Options>
```

But the ComboBox displays it all in one item: 4800960019200  :Frown: 
The binding is done entirely in XAML:


```
        <ComboBox Name="cboBaudRate" Grid.Column="1" Grid.Row="1" Margin="0,2,0,0" HorizontalAlignment="Left" Width="72" Height="20" VerticalAlignment="Top" >
            <ComboBox.ItemsSource>
                <Binding Source="{StaticResource SerialPortOptions}" XPath="./BaudRates" /> 
            </ComboBox.ItemsSource> 
        </ComboBox>
```

How can I display each XML item as a separate ComboBox item?

Of course, I can post more snippets if needed.

Thanks,
- Nick

----------


## gstercken

You need to select the individual item node in your XPath expression, like this:



```
<ComboBox.ItemsSource>
                <Binding Source="{StaticResource SerialPortOptions}" XPath="./BaudRates/BaudRate" /> 
</ComboBox.ItemsSource>
```

----------

